# Manuales de servicio de microondas ATMA y SANYO



## osotronico (Jul 7, 2014)

Hola amigos/colegas del foro, subo algunos manuales de servicio de un microondas Sanyo y Atma, espero sea de ayuda para quien los necesite, contiene circuitos, info básica sobre cómo chequear los componentes de alta tension, y despiece con listado de materiales por si hay algun proveedor que tenga tales repuestos.
saludos cordiales.


----------

